# Eos M screen



## trelales (Feb 21, 2015)

I have just bought a Eos M and would like some help on what is on the screen.

In M,AV,TV,P modes there is a circle in the middle of the screen. It is about 8mm diameter and remains there even when I move the focus point.

It is not there in intelligent or movie mode.

What is it and what does it do?

Further to above I reset camera to factory settings and the circle has now gone. Do not know aht is was. 

Any help?


----------



## dcm (Feb 21, 2015)

trelales said:


> I have just bought a Eos M and would like some help on what is on the screen.
> 
> In M,AV,TV,P modes there is a circle in the middle of the screen. It is about 8mm diameter and remains there even when I move the focus point.
> 
> ...



The circle appears when the metering mode is spot. It shows you the region that is being metered. Spot metering is only available in M, AV, TV, and P modes.

It is not linked to the focus point. It only meters from the center of the frame.


----------

